# Hi



## Frantic (Feb 25, 2008)

I live in Miami FL and we must not have many mantises here because I have never seen a wild one. Ne way. Im looking around now to get started with some chinese mantis. Im looking foward to it !


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Franti, they are there, u just have to look close, you have quite a few little fellas who like to hang around on the tree limbs, just gotta take your time and look, they don't look like the common Chinese! Enjoy and welcome from snowy OHIO!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome. Plenty of mantids in Florida.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

im gettin some chinese soon im lokkin forward to it


----------

